# Coyote and Fox Snares



## Up North Journal (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm seriously thinking about getting into snarring. Anyone have any good advice for what to use or not use?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mmm...I think CatCapper is the sage for this thread!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.dakotalinesnares.com/

The above link is a company I've used in the past, both for snare pares and prebuilt snares. They also have several good books on this subject in their store.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Up North Journal said:


> I'm seriously thinking about getting into snarring. Anyone have any good advice for what to use or not use?


Thats quite an open question---220 gives good advice---read up on the subject and you'll be able to ask direct questions. You'll find most important questions will come from the field, after you start hang'in wire.

A good book will get ya started with the basics---Size of loop, hieght off the ground, what run areas of forced sets---ect.,ect.

Snaring is an art. Snare size, lenght and the equipment used on a snare are important to what animal your targeting. I use a 7 X 7 X 1/16" cable for cats and fox---and 7 X 7 X 3/32" for coyotes, raccoon and beaver. If I have an area that holds some big dog yotes, I'll move up to a 1 X 9 X 1/8" wire to prevent chewouts. All my snares are 8' long with 2 swivels because of the type of terrain I trap (Snares in Colorado by permit only).

On handmade baited/lured brush circle sets, targeting cats and fox, I will use a short 5' wire with a ground anchor so the catch animal can only make a small spin circle and not tear up alot of my set it took so long to make. Snare hieght and blocking are then important to keep coyotes out of the set.

If you start out with the cable sizes mentioned above (order them that size or build'em) you'll have an easier time making sets with the extra wire.

Theres lots of choices for snares anymore.
Type of cable
Micro-lock
Cam-lock
Penny/washer lock
Hard dispatch snares---very unforgiving
Live catch stops
Deer stops
Earth anchors
Stakes
Degreasers
Snare dye
And the list goes on.lol.


----------



## Up North Journal (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks Catcapper! That's a lot to consider! Just like any other hunting activity!







I've got a friend who is going to show me a few ideas to get started so we will see how it goes. Thanks for all the tips! I'll post photos of any catches I get!

Now to order a few doz. snares!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

look forward to your pictures, that means you're having success. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes good luck Mike.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good luck Mike. How is the trapping going for you guys so far over there ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Listen to the podcast and you'll know!


----------



## Up North Journal (Sep 12, 2011)

Slow right now too much work to get out. I hope to get out next week and get some steel in the ground.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> Listen to the podcast and you'll know!


 Is your name Mike ? LOL I keep forgetting about the podcast ! Guess I'll have to pay better attention. You know I'll have even more time than usual coming up.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I hear ya Mike, with all the fields plowed up here it's darn near impossible to move around. Mine are like quicksand. Good luck !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Is your name Mike ? LOL I keep forgetting about the podcast ! Guess I'll have to pay better attention. You know I'll have even more time than usual coming up.


I know you will! If it wasn't for Mike replying to my email 16 months ago I might never have got on here.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

The DNR web site has a snaring guide which tells you the regulations, suggested diameter for the loop and how many feet off the ground it should be placed, where to place them and how to secure them. Its pretty basic but there may be some other info that may be helpful in getting started.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/THEBOOK12_05_144690_7.pdf


----------

